# I Actually Won A Photography Competition!



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so chuffed!

See the news at www.billingbearpark.com

And here is the snap itself:


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

YouCantHaveTooManyWatches said:


> I am so chuffed!
> 
> See the news at www.billingbearpark.com
> 
> And here is the snap itself:


No photo - think that means its more like art?


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope this is it:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Well done, amazing light in the photo.


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Great photo ( taken on a phone)well done


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice shot, Brendan! :yes:


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Superb shot - shame about the golfer, although he does add a little something in perspective!


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

super looking picture well done

bowie


----------



## Dusty (Feb 3, 2010)

Like it :thumbup:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

stew1982 said:


> Superb shot - shame about the golfer, although he does add a little something in perspective!


For me, the golfer really brings the photo alive, I suppose given who the competition holders were, he was quite important too!

The sun makes the trees look like they're on fire and they have a great halo of light at the top. Great shot Brendan- well done.


----------



## spaceslug (Dec 3, 2011)

Fantastic capture, well done!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Shame I didn't have my DSLR with me or even my little Panny, but I have to say i was impressed at how the old 3GS coped - remarkably well.

I took half a dozen in all just in the time it took to play that one hole, but this is the one the owners of the course decided was their favourite out of hundreds submitted by members and visitors during the course of 2012.

I even had my best round of golf in 6 years so it really was a red letter day!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

What is that woman doing to the guy next to the tree?

Well done hole in one.


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

lovely shot - well done


----------



## MikeProcter (Sep 16, 2012)

Great shot. Right place right time and the sense to see a great photo.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

many many pics in autocar magazine are taken with iphones and little Lumix compacts .


----------



## jonbkk (Jan 6, 2013)

A stunning, surreal photo. Congratulations!


----------



## YouCantHaveTooManyWatches (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments, folks.

Just posting this again to check my photo bucket is still working..



http://s1237.photobucket.com/user/brendan410/media/1stGreenAndySunrise100k.jpg.htm

I seem to be left with a stray url with s1237 at the front but I can't see how to edit it out. Oh well. No harm done I guess.


----------



## rhino2k (Oct 17, 2014)

Really great picture, And shot with a 3GS! Impressive!


----------



## Romantic Ape (Oct 30, 2015)

I must say you very much deserve that win, sir. Congrats!


----------

